# Atrax Fountain Pen question



## boxerman (Mar 16, 2012)

I made a Atrax F.P. today I never made one before. When on unscrewing the cap I notice it takes about 1/2 turn of the cap and the cap is off the pen. Is that the way they are or did I do something wrong? And also I forgot to put the stop ring on the nib coupler is there away to get the nib coupler out? I guess maybe that's why cap comes off with 1/2 turn.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Mar 16, 2012)

I have not made one yet so I don't really know about the ring you forgot but you would have to knock off the final and clip, then the coupler with punches of the correct size if you want to remove it and fix it.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine takes almost exactly a full turn, Craig.
Fountain pen and rollerball use the same threaded units, so that will be consistent.
Trim ring should not effect this.

IF your plastic threads have moved up into the cap???????
That's the best guess I can give you.


----------



## boxerman (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Ed I just look at the cap and looks like the threads move up is there a way to prevent that from happening and can you move them back to where they should be? Because this pen is for a swap on the Aussie forum.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 16, 2012)

I would knock out the cap (holds the clip), then insert a punch that just fits the hole and gently push down the black "thread piece".  VERY CAREFULLY, I would put a couple drops of Loctite behind the black piece and leave the clip part off overnight.  Just so the loctite can set with some air flow.

Reassemble and it will never happen again!!


----------



## boxerman (Mar 16, 2012)

Ed I will give it that a try. Thank you.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 16, 2012)

Just to be clear, I strongly recommend NOT using CA---it can discolor your metal parts.
Loctite will not do that.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 17, 2012)

I pushed threads up into the cap before.  The reason why it happened was because I was trying to line up the grain and pushed the coupler into the lower body while threaded to the cap.  You can do that but you want the coupler pushed into the body first then thread the cap band on and then press the band into the cap piece.  I usually just start it that way to get it locked into place and then unscrew the cap and finish pressing it in.  Hope that makes sense.


----------

